# IConnect MIO2



## chimuelo (Sep 18, 2017)

Absolitely love this device.

Great editor too.
MIDI Solutions Merge 2 is now a spare.


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 20, 2017)

Anyone have screenshots of their greyed out Filtering or merging settings please share.
The manual says to disable what's not used to have leaner pipeline.

Probably the best editor I've seen.
The old FS1r editor makes my head spin.

Thnx


----------



## Prockamanisc (Sep 20, 2017)

Thanks for this, I'm gonna need midi i/o in about a year and I was thinking I'd have to spend $200.


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 20, 2017)

I think @Nick Batzdorf wrote the manual ?


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 20, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> I think @Nick Batzdorf wrote the manual ?



Editor pdf has excellent footnote/links written where needed.
Links are much nicer than "go to page 174" crap.
Read the link, click back and soak it up.

Good Good Job Nicki Batz....


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 20, 2017)

The Editor plus the ability to blend in USB MIDI Streams is brilliant.
I already have Solaris new upgraded MIDI Controller features running through Physis.
This allows me layer PC Synths and apply DSP, hardware or Native FX.
MIO 2 allows additional ports so I can use Solaris w/ SE-02s, and upcoming D-05, instead of just the Physis K4.
Dual Master MIDI Controllers....nice.


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 22, 2017)

Sadly I just returned the unit.
The editor won't work and seems to need some time for fixes.
Back to the MIDI Solutions Merge. Thanks to the Physis I can route in and out of that or use the Quadra Merge.

Too bad I loved reading the manual, brilliant ideas.


----------



## Prockamanisc (Sep 22, 2017)

Ah, that sucks! You had such hope for it. It's still good for just plugging MIDI straight in and out of the computer, though, right? That's all I'd need it for.


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 23, 2017)

Yeah but it's easier using the old Quadra Merge.
Once I see they've fixed bugs in the editors I'll try one again.

I really want one with presets too.
But in all honesty my Source Audio Reflex is impressive and has sophisticated editor/updater.
I'm using its presets flawlessly, routing CV, TS x 2, USB or MIDI or both, to wherever, even with modified curves, LFOs etc.

Below is my layout which really is a small footprint considering what it does.
Sustain, FS-6 Dual FSW (latched/unlatched/stepped) Dual TS Expression, Reflex (Dual TS, CV, 3 x CC#'s via MIDI), and FS4 FSW.
Also each Physis K4 Preset has 4 scenes, and can change functions on every controller instantly.

MIO 2 would have been so cool because of the dual MIDI Out Ports.
I would pay big bucks to get that with presets and bug free editors.


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 14, 2017)

Actually ended up trying Bome Box with Ethernet.
This is suppose to help with VEP Pro Slave Rack I made.
Just not working out but this actually has an Editor that works and batteries are fine with such low voltage hardware.
Multiple software Editors, multiple screens and a 4 x 32GB VEPro rig is more work than I thought.


http://compasflamenco.com/midi-c-3/usb-host-midi-router-uhmr-p-8.html


----------

